# leisure batteries charging.



## diverone (May 4, 2014)

]I have just had 2new leisure batteries fitted on instalation they read 12.7 volts this has gradualy droped off and read beteen 11.9 and 11.7 the van is pluged into mains with the inbuilt charger on 24/7 but they never seem to go above11.9,my solar panels 80w i think used to blink on and off saying charging.but now are permanantly on saying fully charged? . the new 2 batteries are 85amp each.how long could i run a computer or tv and video player for my inverter is a 500w it has a cut out when power dropes to 10.5 amps.could i switch off my onboard charger, and try a seperate charger with all wiring conected in situ. or am i better disconecting all leads first also when charging can i conect positve and neg on one battery as the are in series or do you conect positive on one and neg on the other?also how can i test solar panels.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

They aren't charged, assuming the voltage readings you are getting are accurate.

Sort the charging out before you put any more load on them or you'll kill them.

Solar sounds as though it isn't doing anything for the batteries at all.

Peter


----------



## diverone (May 4, 2014)

*leisure batteries charging. more*

Lister diesel thanks for advice, I switched off on board charger and atatched my own charger and charging great.any advice on checking my solar panels?. previosly my old batteries sulfated and smelt of rotten eggs the dealer said they were not covered by waranty but met me half way and ppaid for one of them they installed them and mechanic tested my on board charger and said ok.and solar ok . got it home and put plugged in electric and left for few weeks and result on previous post thanks again for your help.]


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Driver.
As Peter says the on board charger problem needs to be resolved first.
If you can use a small cheap multimeter to check the batteries they should show an immediate increase in voltage as soon as the charger is connected. Going from below 12v up to 13 or 14v.
If not the charger really does need to be checked. Maybe it's as simple as a fuse or switch.

Again to check the solar panels you need to use the multimeter again but more importantly you need some sun.!!!
In gloomy weather it's unlikely you will see any increase in battery volts. Also if your batts are being depleted quickly, I assume there must be some load on them. You do need to locate and limit this.

Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"positve (sic) and neg on one battery as the (sic) are in series"

Your batteries are NOT in series as that would give 24V.

They are in PARALLEL, both giving 12V but doubling the Ah capacity.


----------



## GRUMPYOB (Feb 20, 2011)

Check the connection sequence for your solar charge controller. Mine has a set sequence for the connections. I think it involves connecting the batteries first, then the positive and negative from the panel.
Hope this helps.


----------

